# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Meus SPS após zerar nitrato e fosfato

## Roberto_Denadai

Fala Pessoal,

Perdi uns 6 meses tentando abaixar meu nitrato e fosfato usando prodibio e depois zeolitos....nenhum dos dois funcionou

Então montei um refúgio com bandejas e algas, coloquei uma bomba melhor no skimmer e fiz mais trocas de água,,,,pois bem, após essas mudanças meu nitrato e fosfato zerou, e meus SPS que era marrons ficaram bem mais coloridos

Nunca mais eu uso nenhum suplemento milagroso no reef, não são necessários e só se gasta dinheiro com eles. Menos é mais as vezes

Algumas fotos

Echinata Blue:


Rosaria :


Tricolor :


Milepora Blue :


Desconhecida :


Milepora verde que antes era marron :


Comprei como milepora amarela :


Tenius Blue :


Valida Ponta Roxa :


Loripes Green :


Montipora verde metalica :


Velvet Lemon :


Aculeos Blue :


Tricolor Fiji :


Capricornio :


Tortuosa  :


Sarmentosa :


Finalmente minha seriathopora bem rosa, :


Essa milepora tá dificil de clarear...de marron passou para um verde escuro e ponta amarela :



Olhem o antes e depois dessa milepora verde....era muito marron e ficou bonita, bem clara com ponta salmão :

ANTES :


DEPOIS


Abraços

----------


## João M Monteiro

Estão fantásticos, Roberto. Parabéns !

Ah... e bem vindo de volta ao "aquarismo natural" !

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Roberto,

Cores fantásticas!  :SbOk3:  
Só faltou mesmo uma foto geral do aquário, para se ver essas cores todas juntas!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Excelentes exemplares Roberto..parabéns :Pracima: .  Falta de facto uma foto geral.



      Cumprimentos,

     Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Julio Macieira

Parabêns Denadai 

Pela evolução e pelas fotos. Só conseguiam mesmo ficar mais bonitas se tivessem na nossa *Galeria de Fotos*  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Roberto,

De facto, cores fantásticas... :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:  

Curiosamente tenho tido um problemasito, pricipalmente com as minhas acroporas, nomeadamente as de cores azul, violeta ou rosa que ao fim de algum tempo de estarem no aquario começam a mudar de cor para um tom mais acastanhado.
Já pensei se será da iluminação, eu uso HQI's de 150w 14000k. Os testes realizados não apresentam nitratos nem fosfatos, mas... :Admirado:   :Admirado: .

Que poderei fazer para ter essas cores?  :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:  


Um abraço,
Carlos Prates

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Olá Carlos,

Quanto tempo tem sua lâmpada ?  Lâmpadas de 14k perdem em média 40% da eficiência em 6 meses

Quanto mais luz, em geral mais pigmentos e mais colorido o coral fica

Experimente colocar lâmpadas de 250W DE 10K com azuis T5 para suplementar

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Alô Roberto,

Apesar de não usar produtos nos meus aquários tenho visto outros fazerem-no com sucesso, pelo que calculo que não tenhas acertado no método correctamente ou então algo correu mal ao tentares implementar 2 métodos diferentes de fertilização?! Talvez agora que finalmente conseguiste zerar os nitratos e fosfatos seria a altura certa para aplicar um dos anteriormente referidos sistemas.

Tens aí uns corais bonitos, parabéns! Calculo que não deve ser fácil arranjar no Brasil tal variedade.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> Olá Roberto,
> 
> De facto, cores fantásticas...    
> 
> Curiosamente tenho tido um problemasito, pricipalmente com as minhas acroporas, nomeadamente as de cores azul, violeta ou rosa que ao fim de algum tempo de estarem no aquario começam a mudar de cor para um tom mais acastanhado.
> Já pensei se será da iluminação, eu uso HQI's de 150w 14000k. Os testes realizados não apresentam nitratos nem fosfatos, mas... .
> 
> Que poderei fazer para ter essas cores?   
> 
> ...



150W nao fazem nem cosquinhas pra algumas espécies ficarem realmente coloridas... a brincadeira com SPSs começa a partir dos 250W

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

em minha opinião, o curioso da coloração dos corais, é que as variáveis a dominar são tantas, que no fim todos conseguem ter razão defendendo cada um os seus pontos de vista.

Denadai

Estaria o seu aquario com o equilíbrio que agora diz ter, na altura que iniciou a adição dos produtos que adicionou?

Experimentando em 6 meses 2 produtos distintos, mesmo que dividindo em 3 meses, será que foi tempo suficiente para obter os esperados resultados?

Acha mesmo que tanto aquarista pode estar enganado quanto ao uso destes produtos (Prodibio/Zeolitos)?

Eu confesso que acredito que todos eles funcionam. Não são é os produtos milagrosos que vão colorir os nossos corais. Ter o aquário bem equilibrado e uma regular prática de manutenção são primordiais em qualquer sistema.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite Roberto
Fico contente por estares a ter resultados que te satisfazem e oxalá assim continue, faças o que fizeres :SbOk3: 

Não percebi foi o que te aconteceu, ou seja, dizes que usaste dois métodos e que nenhum resultou e depois colocaste umas bandejas :SbQuestion2: ...e coisa e tal e a coisa começou a funcionar :Confused:  como de resto evidencias :SbOk3: . O aumento na escumação seguramente terá tido um efeito positivo neste resultado que apresentas mas não explicas ou mostras saber porque é que o prodibio ou as bactérias do esgoto ou lá o que é e o zeovit não funcionaram.
Aplicaste, seguíste a metodologia correctamente, se é que existe um modus operandi normalizado :SbQuestion2:  se sim porque não funcionou   :SbQuestion2: teu sistema que cubicagem tem :SbQuestion2: estava equilibrado quando começaste a aplicar o prodíbio e/ou a zeovit :SbQuestion2:  aplicaste ambos os métodos ou modus operandi ao mesmo tempo  :SbQuestion2:  se sim porquê  :SbQuestion2:  como é que fazias :SbQuestion2: alguma vez mediste o teor de orgânicos refractários do teu sistema :SbQuestion2:  lembras-te de alguma ocorrência que possa ter interferência  :SbQuestion2: tinhas/tens muitos, poucos peixes :SbQuestion2:  que espécies :SbQuestion2:  tens fotografias do teu sistema  :SbQuestion2: dizes que não funcionou apenas porque que te deu problemas ou conseguíste identificar porque não funcionou  :SbQuestion2: talvez mais em síntese...o que é que andaste a fazer e porquê e quando e como, o que falhou exactamente sem margem para dúvida e com que evidencias fundamentas  :SbQuestion2:  

Como compreenderás o que escreveste não dá para perceber nada que seja esclarecedor, apenas se percebe que falhaste ou que algo falhou e que segundo dizes conseguíste recuperar a coisa com outra abordagem que também se percebe pouco mas parece que conseguíste extrair bons resultados com um refúgio, cujas dimensões são "misteriosas" porque não as mencionas e não sabemos se tem ou não LAP (=DSB) e que algas são, se tem foto período invertido ou não, etc...falta imensa informação que tem de estar aqui para sustentar o que afirmas e nos fazer compreender. Se assim não for, pois tens uns corais bonitos mas ficamos pelas imagens e não se aprende nada. Bem Roberto para terminar, se isto fosse Marketing, estavas despedido....mas não é, queres explicar melhor a tua experiência  :SbQuestion2: Provavelmente será tão válida quanto outra experiência que use os mesmos produtos com que falhaste ou não conseguíste resultados, mas se nos explicares com rigor e detalhe, de forma clara, directa, científica até sem exagerar :SbOk2: , talvez possamos ficar com duas abordagens possíveis, uma com aditivos vivida na primeira pessoa por outras pessoas deste e de outros fóruns que os usam com sucesso e outra também vivida na primeira pessoa, tu mais concretamente, sem qualquer aditivo, experiências que cada um aplicará a gosto  :SbSourire: como lhe der melhor, e sobretudo se ficar bem claro porque é que falhou contigo, isso permitirá perceber e decidir melhor.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Celso




> 150W nao fazem nem cosquinhas pra algumas espécies ficarem realmente coloridas... a brincadeira com SPSs começa a partir dos 250W


Porquê :SbQuestion2:  e Celso como é que vais explicar a pessoas que com esses 150 W conseguem o que tu dizes não ser viável ou que nem faz cocegas  :SbQuestion2:  foi magia :SbQuestion2:  pensa nisso porque pode haver quem te vá perguntar porque estás a afirmar que algo que essas pessoas sabem que funciona por experiência própria há muito tempo, não funciona... :Confused:  :SbOk3:  

Talvez haja casos em que reunidas determinadas condições funciona e noutros não...Pensa nisso e fundamenta sempre com evidencias vividas na primeira pessoa de preferência para evitar o disse que disse das citações de alguém escreveu a dizer que, um autor a dizer que...
Já agora, talvez queiras explicar à Suíça Daniela Stettler porque é que aquilo que funciona para ela como poderás ver na imagem, não funciona...http://www.recif-france.com/Articles...bacDaniela.php

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Fala Pessoal,

Tanto o prodibio, como os zeolitos, fiz a dosagem recomendanda pelo fabricante.

Não são dois métodos distintos, pois se vcs olharem a recomendação da fauna marin, para se usar zeolitos, eles recomendam a adição de bacterias , que no caso é o prodibio. Só que a fauna marin vende as proprias bacterias para se usar com os zeolitos...mas são as mesmas encapsuladas pela prodibio

Estudei muito sobre os zeolitos ,li muitos artigos e experiencias. Todas elas afirmarm que zeolitos não é eficiente em alga salgada, ele funciona em água doce, mas em salgada ele remove até potassio e calcio do sistema. Ele tb remove amônia, mas em quantidade MUITO inferior em relação a água doce

Aqui no Brasil, já ouvi e conversei com vários amigos que usam prodibio e zeolitos. As opiniões são divididas....alguns perceberam melhoras, outros não perceberam nenhuma mudança

Meu aquário tem 650L , e usei por 6 meses o prodibio dosando biodgest e bioptim, alem de stroncio e iodo

Após parar de adicionar tudo isso, apenas troquei a bomba do skimmer e coloquei as bandejas com algas ( chaetomorpha )  Após 30 dias, todos meus corais que eram marron ficaram muito mais coloridos em e nitrato e fosfato zeraram. Meu nitrato antes era por volta dos 15 ppm

Não consigo quantificar a razão da melhora.....se foi o skimmer ou a combinação das algas mais bandejas. O skimmer foi visivel a melhora da performance.

O que eu quero dizer, é que independente do prodibio ou zeolitos funcionar ou não, eles não são necessários para ter um aquário estavel e colorido.

O aquário MAIS colorido que já vi com meus próprios olhos, foi de um amigo aqui do Brasil....e ele não usa nem prodibio nem zeolito....as cores dos SPS são espetaculares......nunca vi nada igual.......mesmo para quem usa zeovit, não consegue alcançar as cores que ele tem

Abraços

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Olá Roberto,
> 
> Já pensei se será da iluminação, eu uso HQI's de 150w 14000k. Os testes realizados não apresentam nitratos nem fosfatos, mas... .
> 
> Que poderei fazer para ter essas cores?   
> 
> 
> Um abraço,
> Carlos Prates


O que ocorre, é que a saturação da fotossintesse é diferente para cada espécie.  Ou seja, um coral que tem saturação alta, com HQI de 150W nunca vai se pigmentar para se proteger do excesso de luz, logo ele não ficará colorido nunca com 150W

Como isso varia de espécie para espécie, vc pode sim conseguir corais coloridos com 150W, mas não todos

Com 250W ou 400W a possibilidade do coral se pigmentar é maior, e caso seja muita luz para alguns vc pode mover o coral para a parte mais baixa do seu display

Abraços

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas
Roberto

Será que dava para colocar uma foto do refugio,

para ter uma ideia de como fica com as ditas bandejas.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

É como sempre falei para todos que me perguntaram Denadai, Prodibio aqui no Brasil não funciona (muito bem).
Foi desenvolvido na Europa para suprir as necessidades dos aquarios pois aqui, não temos problemas com substratos e rochas (temos na minha opinião o melhor substrato e rochas do mundo).

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Olha a foto ai :





Abraços

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

É uma boa maneira de separar as algas do substrato,

Não dá é para teres grande fauna, num refugio desse genero.

Tks pelas fotos

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Boas
> 
> Não dá é para teres grande fauna, num refugio desse genero.


As algas eu peguei de um amigo, e veio muita vida agregada nela.....com o refugio, a vida explodiu no meu aquário, tem de tudo agora....antes era muito estéril......recomendo refúgio a todos, mesmo que pequeno

Abraços

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> Viva Celso
> 
> 
> 
> Porquê e Celso como é que vais explicar a pessoas que com esses 150 W conseguem o que tu dizes não ser viável ou que nem faz cocegas  foi magia pensa nisso porque pode haver quem te vá perguntar porque estás a afirmar que algo que essas pessoas sabem que funciona por experiência própria há muito tempo, não funciona... 
> 
> Talvez haja casos em que reunidas determinadas condições funciona e noutros não...Pensa nisso e fundamenta sempre com evidencias vividas na primeira pessoa de preferência para evitar o disse que disse das citações de alguém escreveu a dizer que, um autor a dizer que...
> Já agora, talvez queiras explicar à Suíça Daniela Stettler porque é que aquilo que funciona para ela como poderás ver na imagem, não funciona...http://www.recif-france.com/Articles...bacDaniela.php
> 
> ...



Pedro vc está a teorizar... a foto do topico que mostrastes é de um aquario predominantemente de LPSs...e ainda carregado no photoshop hehehehe. Perceba o substrato absurdamente branco... parece que o aquario foi recem montado... 



Conheço um aquarista que mantem SPSs relativamente em um aquario com 3 HQIs de 150W... mas estão a flor d´agua. Se quiser um aquario de SPSs predominante terá que repensar seriamente no quesito iluminacao... 

SPSs é um genero e de grande variedade de espécies... algumas inclusive vão bem até debaixo de fluorescentes comuns caso das formosas e montiporas... agora tente fazer o mesmo com uma tortuosa ou uma austera... e iras ficar decepcionado com o resultado obtido, a nao ser que estejam de cara com a lampada.. o que em muitos casos se torna impraticavel.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> agora tente fazer o mesmo com uma tortuosa ou uma austera... e iras ficar decepcionado com o resultado obtido, a nao ser que estejam de cara com a lampada.. o que em muitos casos se torna impraticavel.


Eu tenho uma Tortuosa e nao me atrevo colocar-la nas zonas altas do aquario debaixo de uma lampada de 250w 12k reeflux ! A minha experiencia tem sido que qualquer coral que coloco nas zonas mais perto da luz os corais tem expelido as zooxanthellas. O exemplo do aquario de Julio e outros que usem T5's mostra claramente que mesmo debaixo de luz menos intensa os corais podem ter cores espectaculares !

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Roberto com uma lampada de 250W vc tem muiiiito mais PAR do que com uma de 150W.... O que eu disse é que com lampadas de 150W vc precisa colocar muiito proximo da superficie pra obter o mesmo resultado que teria com uma lampada de maior potencia.

Eu tenho uma tortuosa torquoise tbem... e está a 10 cm de uma XM 240W DE...

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issu...03/feature.htm

T5 é um caso diferente... nao é tanto a concentração da luz e sim a homogenidade dela que parece surtir efeito. 

Expelir zooxanthela ??? zooxanthelas: fonte de alimento para os corais, quanto mais tiver, mais próximo do marron ele ficará...Quando se tem uma quantidade maior de luz os pigmentos de cor dividem espaço com as zooxanthelas nos corais, obtendo assim uma melhor coloração. 

Roberto,...  coral saudável é coral marron ??? Uma vez que zooxanthela é marrom ou dourada ??

A questão de coloração de corais é um assunto polemico : 

- Luz, se for deficiente o coral permite o aumento de zooxanthelas para compensar 
- Espectro, ainda um pouco controverso. Discute-se muito a influencia da luz azul e UV sobre a coloração. 
- Nitrato. Compostos orgânicos são alimentos para algas e zooxanthela é um tipo de alga...

Trecho de Danna

"Some Acropora species are a vivid violet with just 100 micromol/m2/sec. Some of the mauve Acroporas require at least 300-350 micromol light intensity."

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Roberto, as cores dos corais sao mesmo maravilhosas muitos parabens  :Palmas:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Expelir zooxanthela ??? zooxanthelas: fonte de alimento para os corais, quanto mais tiver, mais próximo do marron ele ficará...Quando se tem uma quantidade maior de luz os pigmentos de cor dividem espaço com as zooxanthelas nos corais, obtendo assim uma melhor coloração.


No meu caso tem sido o extremo expelir as zooxanthelas e embraquecimento, realmente nao sei explicar porque  :yb665:  
Uma das possiveis razoes que foi trazido a minha atencao foi o facto de manter uma temp. mais elevada do que normal, mas se for porque nao acontece quando coloco no substrato ? O que sei e que praticamente todos os corais SPS que adicione ao meu aqua coloco todos no substrato senao eles fiquem embranquecidos so depois de varios meses e que comeco mudar para as zonas mais altas.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Provavelmente por se tratarem de corais novos precisem passar por um periodo de fotoadaptacao no ambiente novo.

Corais principalmente quando oriundos de importacoes ou longas viagens precisam se aclimatar senao branqueiam... mas tbem estou agora neste momento a teorizar.

SPSs são um desafio e acho que o estado da arte quando falamos de aquarios recifais.... Aos iniciantes normalmente preferem corais moles com seu movimento natural... mas o desafio de manter espécimes de SPSs com coloração irradiante são desafiadores.

Recentemente em uma visita a um amigo conheci um dos aquarios mais perfeitos de SPSs que tenho visto... corais que em meu aquario são amarronzados no dele apresentam cores fortes e muito bem definidas. Disto surgiu essa perseguição do nitrato ao que o Denadai tem feito.. é a busca pelo perfeccionismo.

A tortuosa a que me referi



Agora sem essa coloração ... perde toda a graça..

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Praticamente todos os meus corais SPS sao ORA frags de varias geracoes em captividade. A Tortuosa e um dos corais SPS mais lindos que ja vi ! Depois coloco uma foto de cima para baixo da minha.

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

A minha tortuosa é muda dessa foto abaixo



Mas essa tortuosa acima não tem mais essa cor, mudou tb....ficou mais escura e as pontas não tão azuis

A minha , ficou meio marron, e agora está ficando muito clara...penso em descer ela um pouco mais, ela está embaixo do foco da HQI

Tortuosa  antes:


Tortuosa depois, bem clara...o marron da base quase sumindo :


Apesar que ela já mudou, está com as pontas e coralites mais roxos agora

O que impressiona é a velocidade da mudança na coloração, alguns dias fazem uma grande diferença

Abraços

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Esta e uma foto da minha antiga ela ja dobrou de tamanho:



Eu tenho a certeza absoluta se colocar mais perto da luz ela vai perder sua cor vivida e ficar muito clara.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

hehe Denadai.. .a minha tá mais colorida que a sua com nitrato 10 hehehe. 

Essa foto deu uma sensacao clara da mudança, melhor do que comparar por cima qdo se distorce um pouco o resultado

Vais fazer ao contrario do que o Carlinhos lhe disse quando viu seus corais ? Já baixastes os refletores ?

"O gatilho que desencadeia os pigmentos protetores nas extremidades dos corais é a intensidade de luz. Os corais são muito sucetíveis a muita luz, e exagerar pode causar foto-damage nas zooxantelas. Por isso a aclimatação à luz é importante em todos os casos, mesmo na troca de lâmpadas...

Colocando os corais recem comprados em áreas sombreadas para evitar que as zooxantelas sejam afetadas pela alta intensidade luminosa de nossos aquários, geralmente mais alta que as dos recifes de corais"

----------


## Marco Madeira

Celso... ainda em relação á coloração...
Acredito muito no 2 factor que mencionaste...
..." Espectro, ainda um pouco controverso. Discute-se muito a influencia da luz azul e UV sobre a coloração "...

Por experiencia propria posso dizer que uma A.humilis passou de marrom para verde flurescente em apenas 4 dias... apenas porque troquei 2 T5 6500K que estavam sobre ela para uma combinação de uma actinica + uma de 12.000K. O par baixou de certeza em relação as lampadas antigas (apenas tinham 3 meses de uso) mas acredito que a luz azul e a discutivel proximidade com UV em termos de comprimento de onda tenha influenciado em muito a mudança...

Se observarmos bem a maioria dos aquários exclusivos de T5 tem médias de cor muito acima dos tradicionais 10.000K... aproximando-se da média de 14.000K ou mesmo superior. A recente moda da ATI que recomenda em cada 6 lampadas - 4 T5 50/50 (no fundo são lamapadas entre os 12 e os 14K) associadas a 2 actinicas - revela um pouco a tendencia a colocar médias altas de K nos aquas...
Dá para pensar ??  :Admirado:  
Juca que média de K tens no teu aqua?? Gostaria de saber também a média do aqua do Zé Perpetua porque são os dois aquas que vi com mais cor até hoje...
Carlos Mota, se puderes coloca aqui tambem a tua média seria interessante já que não o vi ao vivo mas pelas fotos parece que os corais tem uma boa coloração...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Não consigo quantificar a razão da melhora.....se foi o skimmer ou a combinação das algas mais bandejas. O skimmer foi visivel a melhora da performance.


Em sintese, continuas sem perceber muito bem o que te aconteceu no sistema, mas pelo menos está a evoluir como queres, sentes-te confortável com a tua abordagem, por isso força.




> O que eu quero dizer, é que independente do prodibio ou zeolitos funcionar ou não, eles não são necessários para ter um aquário estavel e colorido.


Talvez, mas fala por ti não digas que não é necessário porque haverá pessoas a quem terás de dar muitas explicações para lhe dizeres porque é que aquilo que reputas de não necessário e até de que não funciona, funciona para essas pessoas e não devia e funcionar...vais ter muito que explicar, mas não é a mim que não uso nada disso. Talvez possas dizer melhor que no teu caso encontraste um via mais simples ou mais adequada ao teu modo de gerir e que recomendas por ser mais económica, mas não excluis que haja outras vias que também dão resultados, etc.... Fica a sugestão para se alguém tem pedir explicações mais rigorosas.




> O aquário MAIS colorido que já vi com meus próprios olhos, foi de um amigo aqui do Brasil....e ele não usa nem prodibio nem zeolito....as cores dos SPS são espectaculares......nunca vi nada igual.......mesmo para quem usa zeovit, não consegue alcançar as cores que ele tem


Muito bem e as fotografias onde estão? que abordagem ele faz :SbQuestion2:  Usa água natural como eu por exemplo :SbQuestion2:  Não usa....faz o quê :SbQuestion2: 
Aqui no fórum há vários aquários com corais muito coloridos, uns usam essas mistelas todas ou parte delas e outros não usam quase nada ou pouco. Em ambos os casos sabemos o que está a ser feito, quer se concorde ou não como abordagem, mas está lá e tu já os viste e penso até que já escreveste sobre os mesmos. Há até que use o método Balling( :EEK!:  digo eu face a complexidade do mesmo mas que servirá bem para outros que queiram abordar por essa via) que é bastante rigoroso, complexo por comparação com outros, enfim há para todos os gostos e desde que funcione e o dono/na se sinta satisfeito e daí não venha prejuízo tanto para a fauna como a flora, tudo bem...as pessoas têm cabeça para pensar.


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro vc está a teorizar... a foto do topico que mostrastes é de um aquario predominantemente de LPSs...e ainda carregado no photoshop hehehehe. Perceba o substrato absurdamente branco... parece que o aquario foi recem montado... 
> 
> 
> 
> Conheço um aquarista que mantem SPSs relativamente em um aquario com 3 HQIs de 150W... mas estão a flor d´agua. Se quiser um aquario de SPSs predominante terá que repensar seriamente no quesito iluminacao... 
> 
> SPSs é um género e de grande variedade de espécies... algumas inclusive vão bem até debaixo de fluorescentes comuns caso das formosas e montiporas... agora tente fazer o mesmo com uma tortuosa ou uma austera... e iras ficar decepcionado com o resultado obtido, a não ser que estejam de cara com a lâmpada.. o que em muitos casos se torna impraticável.


 :Olá: Olá Celso, quando falares de mim nunca te esqueças de dizer que eu não teorizo, eu sou todo prática!!!

Mais uma vez estás a teorizar, mas pelo menos já conseguiste responder que em determinadas situações pode funcionar...


> Conheço um aquarista que mantem SPSs relativamente em um aquario com 3 HQIs de 150W... mas estão a flor d´agua


 enfim...e Celso não é a mim que tens de explicar, tens de explicar à Daniela Stettler que o que ela tem mas não tem ou devia ter ou não devia funcionar e funciona, não funciona :Confused:  :Big Grin: ...e já agora a muitas outras pessoas :yb665: , mas não a mim!...seja como for já mencionaste acima um caso em que se calhar funciona, talvez tenhas mais, embora nem sempre :SbOk3: 

Tanto tu como o Roberto Denadai, não falam de aptencia genética de resposta pigmentar que pode diferir numa mesma espécie ou até por exemplo profundidade de proveniência que também pode fazer a diferença de resposta em termos pigmentares e não só...mas pelo menos mencionas algo aproximado e chega, não é preciso complicar. As pessoas podem daí perceber correctamente que pode funcionar nuns casos e noutros não, pelo que será uma questão de verem o que têm, o que querem, etc...afinarem o sistema e funciona e se não funcionar, nós estamos cá para ajudar a encontrar soluções ao gosto de cada um


> SPSs é um género e de grande variedade de espécies... algumas inclusive vão bem até debaixo de fluorescentes comuns caso das formosas e montiporas... agora tente fazer o mesmo com uma tortuosa ou uma austera... e iras ficar decepcionado com o resultado obtido, a não ser que estejam de cara com a lâmpada.. o que em muitos casos se torna impraticável.


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

Marco



> Carlos Mota, se puderes coloca aqui tambem a tua média seria interessante já que não o vi ao vivo mas pelas fotos parece que os corais tem uma boa coloração...


visto por esse prisma,acho que tenho uma media muito alta
ora vejamos
T5   2*220000k + 2*20000k + 2*14000k + 2*12000k 1*10000k

Hqi 3*12500k

não se isso terá realmente influencia,porque foi uma mudança em conjunto com o adicionar zeoovit

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Em sintese, continuas sem perceber muito bem o que te aconteceu no sistema, mas pelo menos está a evoluir como queres, sentes-te confortável com a tua abordagem, por isso força.


Sejamos claros: nunca conseguimos saber exactamente (em termos científicos) o que se passa nos nossos aquários, para dizer que este modelo/sistema é melhor do que o anterior. Para isso acontecer, tínhamos que ter dois aquários rigorosamente iguais em que apenas alterássemos uma variável (por exemplo, adição ou não de um certo produto). Ninguém faz isso... 

E quando algo corre mal, não nos limitamos a alterar 1 procedimento; alteramos vários para corrigir o erro. Por isso, é normal que a correcção resulte da conjunto de modificações (cada uma com o seu contributo) e não apenas desta ou daquela.

E isto vale para quem não usava um produto qualquer e passa a usar e vice-versa. 

Normalmente lemos algo como isto: "_Passei a usar o sistema x. Estou a seguir à risca as instruções e, por isso, aumentei a escumação, faço trocas de água rigorosas, etc., etc."_ Daí a uns tempos "_Este produto é fantástico ! Os corais estão muito mais bonitos !"_

E a inversa também é verdadeira _"Deixei de usar o sistema x que não estava a fazer nada. Optei por aumentar a escumação, fazer mais trocas de água e coloquei carvão activado novo e resina anti-fosfatos, etc. Agora sim, tenho o aquário em condições !"_


Dito isto, tambem acho perfeitamente natural que, fruto da experiência de cada um se diga que "este sistema funciona melhor do que aquele" ou que "este sistema é melhor do que o outro", estando implícito _"no meu aquário_" ou _"no meu caso"._

Por isso somos aquaristas/aquariófilos e não cientistas. E o que cada um aqui escreve deve ser lido e entendido _cum grano salis._

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Eu disse que é um tema controverso... na realidade muito do que publica ainda não é totalmente conclusivo.

Há os que questionam inclusive a influencia do excesso de nutrientes (nitrato) na coloracao dos corais, indicando que o maior problema seria o fosfato. Nao creio muito nesta vertente pois se temos muitos compostos organicos a transparencia da água é prejudicada e por consequencia a penetração da luz

Pedro quando disse que estarias a teorizar é quando cita um outro aquario frances como resposta, devemos nos ater aos casos que conhecemos e nao espelharmos em aquarios desconhecidos. O citado por exemplo usou bastante photoshop. Tenho minhas duvidas as vezes do aquario do Iwan que gerou tanta repercussao entre foruns

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Se observarmos bem a maioria dos aquários exclusivos de T5 tem médias de cor muito acima dos tradicionais 10.000K... aproximando-se da média de 14.000K ou mesmo superior. A recente moda da ATI que recomenda em cada 6 lampadas - 4 T5 50/50 (no fundo são lamapadas entre os 12 e os 14K) associadas a 2 actinicas - revela um pouco a tendencia a colocar médias altas de K nos aquas...
> Dá para pensar ??



Eu concordo !
Os aquarios que tenho visto pessoalmente com mais cor tendem usar HQI/MH 20k o unico problema e que os niveis de PAR sao baixos e portanto o crescimento mais lento, esta e a razao porque muitas pessoas optem por 400 watts. E muito raro pessoas usarem 10k or 65K com 400 w alguem me pode explicar porque, especialmente se a intensidade e um dos factores primarios para cores melhores ?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Porque é menos aprazível aos olhos.

Há uma diferença entre a cor dos corais e aquilo que os nosso olhos conseguem observar.

Se colocares o mesmo coral debaixo de uma luz de 6.500k e, 5 minutos depois, debaixo de uma luz de 20.000k, o coral vai parecer ter uma cor completamente diferente

Ora, nesse curto espaço de tempo, é evidente que o coral não mudou de cor;  nós é que passámos a vê-lo de outra cor pela diferença da temperatura de cor da lâmpada que o está a iluminar.

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Mas os pigmentos do coral, sao estimulados com certos comprimento de onda de acordo com o tipo de pigmento que o coral apresenta

Entao, se vc passsa a iluiminar o coral com X ou Y, com X ele emite fluorescencia e com Y não

Então existe mudança

Abraços

----------


## Marco Madeira

Exacto Roberto... dai a minha questão. Aquarios de comprimentos de onda perto dos raios UV que estimulem mais a flurescencia e pigmentação serão sempre mais bonitos e com melhores cores?  Penso cada vez mais que sim...
A idéia que muita luz é melhor começa um pouco a desvancer para mim... Penso que uma iluminação a puxar para 14.000 e ainda mais para cima desta, puxara sempre mais pelas cores dos corais. Não estou a colocar em conta o resto claro...
Claro está, que estaremos sempre a comprometer o crescimentos... mas não se pode ter tudo não é... a não ser que se possa colocar 250 400 e 1000w para termos o par alto como o Roberto Pacheco disse, mas isso é outra história.  :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Perceba o substrato absurdamente branco... parece que o aquario foi recem montado...


Celso, esse substrato está branco porque é aspirado semanalmente, não tem a ver com o Photoshop.

Queria apenas acrescentar que o factor estabilidade do aquário e dedicação do aquarista são fundamentais para uma boa coloração.   Os SPS são dos corais mais sensíveis, não gostam de ser mexidos no aquário, por exemplo se mudares simplesmente o coral de sítio (no mesmo aquário à mesmo profundidade) ele vai ressentir-se porque a sua posição face è luz mudou assim como a exposição a mais ou menos corrente, etc. Quando refiro estabilidade estou a falar de uma série de parâmetros como Temperatura (oscilações de temperatura podem branquear corais), pH, tempo de vida do aquário, introdução de novas espécies (proliferação de substâncias alelopáticas - do qual pouco se sabe), alimentação do aquário, etc.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Marco

Todas as minhas lampadas são AquaScience

Tenho 8 brancas de 15000k e 8 actinicas de 22000k

Devo confessar que (me parece) que o ideal é ter as lampadas todas diferentes. Pode parecer doideira, mas penso que ficavamos bem mais abrangentes em termos de penetração de luz.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Se colocares o mesmo coral debaixo de uma luz de 6.500k e, 5 minutos depois, debaixo de uma luz de 20.000k, o coral vai parecer ter uma cor completamente diferente


Eu nao me estou a referir a curto prazo nem ao que parece visualmente, mas sim as cores que se desenvolvem atraves do tempo em aquarios que usem lampadas 20k. Para muitos nao sacrificarem crescimento pela cor usem uma combinacao de lampadas 10k/20k ou usem 400 watts para compensar.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> Celso, esse substrato está branco porque é aspirado semanalmente, não tem a ver com o Photoshop.
> 
> Queria apenas acrescentar que o factor estabilidade do aquário e dedicação do aquarista são fundamentais para uma boa coloração.   Os SPS são dos corais mais sensíveis, não gostam de ser mexidos no aquário, por exemplo se mudares simplesmente o coral de sítio (no mesmo aquário à mesmo profundidade) ele vai ressentir-se porque a sua posição face è luz mudou assim como a exposição a mais ou menos corrente, etc. Quando refiro estabilidade estou a falar de uma série de parâmetros como Temperatura (oscilações de temperatura podem branquear corais), pH, tempo de vida do aquário, introdução de novas espécies (proliferação de substâncias alelopáticas - do qual pouco se sabe), alimentação do aquário, etc.


Realmente Ricardo lendo com calma encontrei o trecho a que se refere sobre a aspiração, mas mesmo assim as fotos são carregadas de photoshop´... percebe-se pela diferença acentuada de cores entre uma e outra... foi feito um acerto diferente.... apenas a ultima foto foi tirada apenas com iluminacao azul 





Olhe o coral da esquerda....

Essa valida pra mim está meio amarronzada..



Concordo com o resto que citas  :Smile: 


Corais podem parecer "diferentes" sob diferentes condições de iluminação e isso não tem a ver com a coloração do animal.  Isso seria a coloração aparente do animal e não a real

As fotos abaixo mostram o mesmo coral sob MHs diferentes... 


*10K Ushio*



*20K Radium*



Essa situação eh perceptivel as vezes qdo compramos uma muda e colocamos no reef e notamos que ela estava diferente de onde a trouxemos...  

Fugindo um pouco do tópico existem dados legais.. :

- A maioria dos SPSmaniacos tem por opção o uso de Iwazaki (6K) mas 90% deles usam 10K ou 20K em seus reefs
- Os que querem colorações mais intensas optam pelas MH de 400W, mas isso nos EUA.. na Alemanha a preferencia eh pelas 250W DE

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu ja usei XM 10k que tinha niveis de PAR no meu balastro ate mais altos do que as Iwasaki e nao gostei do resultado. Tenho notado uma diferenca notavel na cor dos meus SPS usando aquaconnect 14k e Reeflux 12k e esta diferenca nao foi notada imediatamente, levou alguns meses. 




> Os que querem colorações mais intensas optam pelas MH de 400W, mas isso nos EUA.. na Alemanha a preferencia eh pelas 250W DE


A razao e porque usem o balastro HQI que faz uma enorme diference se notares aqui:

http://www.cnidarianreef.com/lamps.cfm

Eu nao sei explicar bem em Portugues desculpem, depois vou tentar traduzir.

{As you can see in the results these Ballasts overdrive the bulbs just notice the PAR levels on the site. The downside is it shortens the lifespan of the bulbs. So although not the equivalent of the 400 watters it's close. Also here in the USA the vast majority of those that use 400 watters do so because they use higher kelvin bulbs.}

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Estou experimentando as XM a pouco tempo... apenas alguns meses.. .apesar de muito bem conceituada entre os americanos ... ela é chinesa heheheh

Eu sempre fui fã das BLVs DE, vão ser as proximas quando vencerem estas.

Quanto a influencia da temperatura de cor, sempre achei o espectro azul importante, mas esteticamente acho que fica muito azulado um reef com lampadas de 20K. Os resultados mais equilibrados que conheci foram com BLVs de 10K

Esse usa 800W de BLV10K num reef de 400 litros



Outros que posso citar seriam do Carlinhos das acroporas, Luis Lima, Angelo .. todos SPSs maniacos brasileiros  :Smile: 

Uma curiosidade... é que as especificações das BLVs de 20K são muiiito semelhantes as monocromaticas azuis....

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Exacto Roberto... dai a minha questão. Aquarios de comprimentos de onda perto dos raios UV que estimulem mais a flurescencia e pigmentação serão sempre mais bonitos e com melhores cores?  Penso cada vez mais que sim...
> A idéia que muita luz é melhor começa um pouco a desvancer para mim...


Eu acho que para pigmentar precisa de muita luz sim....eu nunca vi alguns tipos de SPS pigmentar com 150W de 14k ou 20k

Então com muita luz e lampadas de 14K ou 20k fiquem mais coloridos

Mas eu prefiro 10K com T5 azuis ou VHO azuis

Abraços

----------


## Nuno Silva

> Eu acho que para pigmentar precisa de muita luz sim....eu nunca vi alguns tipos de SPS pigmentar com 150W de 14k ou 20k
> 
> Então com muita luz e lampadas de 14K ou 20k fiquem mais coloridos
> 
> Mas eu prefiro 10K com T5 azuis ou VHO azuis
> 
> Abraços


Olá Roberto

Que saudades desse Brasil... os peixes marinhos dos nossos aquarios andavam ainda na fase larvar aos milhoes, bastava estender a mão e trazer pra casa...

Voltando ao tópico: Realmente tudo depende da espécie e, no limite, do individuo que estejemos a falar. Posso-te garantir que existem muitos aquarios com 150watts de hqi que tem cores fantasticas nos corais, inclusive nos rosas e azuis fortes. Podes ver aqui um http://www.acquaportal.it/Nanoportal...ps/default.asp

eu sou daltónico mas marron como voçês dizem eu não vejo não nesse aí... :SbSourire2:  

E digo-te mais, eu até já vi algumas espécies de acroporas bem coloridas debaixo de 70 watts hqi... quer apostar :Coradoeolhos:  ?

Cada caso é um caso e não vale a pena generalizar. É um erro neste hobby
!
Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> Voltando ao tópico: Realmente tudo depende da espécie e, no limite, do individuo que estejemos a falar. Posso-te garantir que existem muitos aquarios com 150watts de hqi que tem cores fantasticas nos corais, inclusive nos rosas e azuis fortes. Podes ver aqui um http://www.acquaportal.it/Nanoportal...ps/default.asp
> 
> eu sou daltónico mas marron como voçês dizem eu não vejo não nesse aí... 
> 
> E digo-te mais, eu até já vi algumas espécies de acroporas bem coloridas debaixo de 70 watts hqi... quer apostar ?
> 
> Cada caso é um caso e não vale a pena generalizar. É um erro neste hobby
> !
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


hehehe isso é um nano de uns 70 litros com HQI de 150W hehehehe . 

Não é bom espelhar em aquarios desconhecidos.... hoje em dia fotos podem ser muito trabalhadas e nem sempre as fichas técnicas espelham a realidade. Muitos aquaristas omitem varias coisas.

Concordo que existem varios outros fatores e inclusive influencia genetica, mas as espécies mais interessantes e cobiçadas não iriam bem num reef de 400 litros com duas HQIs de 150W. Isso eu digo por experiencia propria pois era meu antigo aquario. :Whistle:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Celso mas estamos a falar da relação watt/litro ou da intensidade de uma hqi 150 watts? Que eu saiba estavamos a falar que uma hqi de 150 watts não emitia luz suficiente para saturar o coral e o levar a produzir pigmentos de outras cores. Certo?e essa afirmação está errada porque como vês pelo elo esse aquario tem cores lindissimas.

Percebes?

E eu mostrei esse aquario porque não tenho fotos de outros, porque conheço pessoalmente dois exemplos com 7owatts e 150 watts que referi acima.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

O Nuno tem razão relativamente à questão semântica. A afirmação do Celso é incorrecta. 
Talvez o que ele quizesse dizer seria algo deste género :
Determinadas espécies e até individuos de determinadas espécies necessitam de intensidades luminososas iguais ou superiores a 250W /400W de HQI , dependendo do PAR das lâmpadas e dos reflectores utilizados, por àrea de 50x50 x50 cm para poderem expressar todo o seu potencial genético em termos de coloração , partindo do principio que outros factores como a qualidade da água e a circulação são optimas.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Eu percebi o que o celso e o roberto estão dizendo mas tal como outros já referiram eu só falei para evitar que a generalização fosse tão grande e consequentemente errada.

Percebo que existam corais que necessitem de mais luz do que outros e é claro que nós vamos sempre à procura de mais e mais côr, mesmo que essa côr não espelhe saúde nem a realidade na natureza. 

Concordo que falem na relação watt/litro e até mesmo em potência de lampadas mas dizer que HQIs de 150 watts não servem parece-me exagerado.
Para além da influência do espectro creio que existem outros factores que influenciem na coloração, para além da potência das lampadas usadas.

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Nuno eu nem me atentei ao tamanho do aquario pois estava a me referir a reefs e nao nanos... hehehe vc foi esperto e colocou um nano  :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Percebo que existam corais que necessitem de mais luz do que outros e é claro que nós vamos sempre à procura de mais e mais côr, mesmo que essa côr não espelhe saúde nem a realidade na natureza.


Correcto Nuno

Quem somos nós para falarmos em replica a natureza em nossos aquários.

Quem faz mergulho sabe que em parte alguma do mundo podemos ver de baixo de agua uma concentração de cor tão grande por metro quadrado, quanto a que qualquer um de nós tem nos seus aquários.

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Esse nano que o Nuno mostrou, está com a coloração dos corais muito pálida

Vale lembrar tb que a distancia do coral em relação ao refletor influencia muito

Eu estou para baixar o meu, depois mostro os resultados

Abraços

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> Sejamos claros: nunca conseguimos saber exactamente (em termos científicos) o que se passa nos nossos aquários, para dizer que este modelo/sistema é melhor do que o anterior. Para isso acontecer, tínhamos que ter dois aquários rigorosamente iguais em que apenas alterássemos uma variável (por exemplo, adição ou não de um certo produto). Ninguém faz isso... 
> 
> .....
> 
> Por isso somos aquaristas/aquariófilos e não cientistas. E o que cada um aqui escreve deve ser lido e entendido _cum grano salis._


João concordo absolutamente contigo  :SbOk2:

----------


## Ronaldo Pinto

Fala Pessoal,

Gostei muito desse tópico pois estou "Loucasso" atrás de cores para meus SPSs porém me decepcionei um pouco ao ver comentários que com 150W não terei sucesso, será que não?

Eu tenho um nano de 200L e uso 2 HQIs BLV de 150W cada 14k, com essa iluminação conseguirei colorir meus SPSs?  Seriatóporas rosas já estão doendo as vistas de rosa mas as acróporas ainda não.

Ah pouco tempo, 1 mês, troquei meu skimmer para um que pode ser usado até em aqua de 500L com uma bomba 2000 L/h, melhorei 150% pois o antigo éra um Morato250 com uma maxjet1200 L/h, estou fazendo trocas Parciais mensais de 20% divididas por semana.

Pergunta:
Será que conseguirei cores melhres?  

Detalhe: As HQIs estão a 18cm da lâmina d'água e os SPSs a 20cm da superfície.

Parabéns pelo tópico!!!

Brigadão!!
Ronaldo Pinto

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ronaldo  :Olá: 

As minhas estão por baixo de T5 exclusivamente e não me queixo das côres.

Acredito que com o seu novo escumador (skimmer) vai ser uma questão de tempo.  :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Fala Pessoal,
> 
> Gostei muito desse tópico pois estou "Loucasso" atrás de cores para meus SPSs porém me decepcionei um pouco ao ver comentários que com 150W não terei sucesso, será que não?
> 
> Pergunta:
> Será que conseguirei cores melhres?


Depende do coral e da qualidade da sua água.

Por exemplo, uma samoensis blue na minha opinião nunca irá ficar azul com 150W...esse SPS precisa de muita luz pra pigmentar

O mais importante é manter uma qualidade boa de água, com nitrato e fosfato zerado.......antes, mesmo com duas de 400W meus SPS nao eram coloridos, pois eu tinha problema de nitrato....só ficaram coloridos depois que zerei nitrato e fosfato

Abraços

----------


## Ronaldo Pinto

Olá Julio,  espero conseguir melhora nas cores sim pois já tenho notado diferenças em todos os SPSs mas não sei se irá ficar com bastante cores.  Essa sua foto está muito show e se eu chegar a metade disso já estarei feliz.

Roberto, minha salmoenses era marronzinha e agora está começando a mudar de cor nas pontas, vamos ver se irá colorir, as rosas eu já estou conseguindo um tom muito perto do que eu esperava.  

Ah, oque posso fazer mais para melhorar as cores em geral?

Assim que der vou melhorar mais meu skimmer ou até trocar por um melhor.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá Julio,  espero conseguir melhora nas cores sim pois já tenho notado diferenças em todos os SPSs mas não sei se irá ficar com bastante cores.  Essa sua foto está muito show e se eu chegar a metade disso já estarei feliz.
> 
> Roberto, minha salmoenses era marronzinha e agora está começando a mudar de cor nas pontas, vamos ver se irá colorir, as rosas eu já estou conseguindo um tom muito perto do que eu esperava.  
> 
> Ah, oque posso fazer mais para melhorar as cores em geral?
> 
> Assim que der vou melhorar mais meu skimmer ou até trocar por um melhor.


Sempre usei escumadores "potentes"

Nesta altura o que estou a utilizar é para aquarios de 3000L, e o meu aquario é de 765L brutos.  :HaEbouriffe: 

Acredito que a solução passe bastante pelo que o Denadai diz, mas... se conseguirmos remover o mais rapidamente possível o "excesso" de matéria orgânica evitamos em grande parte e dissolução do fosfato e o aparecimento de nitrato.

Com a quantidade de alimento que introduzo no aquário, não haveria desnitrificação alguma que aguentasse.  :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

E curioso que a loja que frequento em 7 aquarios de frags de SPS apenas um usa 250w DE e nao noto nenhuma falta de cor. O Julio usa T5's exclusivamente que nao se compara em niveis de PAR nem mesmo de 150 DE's e as cores do seu SPS sao fenomenais.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Roberto,

Muitos parabéns pelo teu aquário. :tutasla:  

Como é que alimentas o refúgio? Queda do aquário ou a partir da sump?

A saída de água do refugio vai para a divisão do escumador, certo?

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> E curioso que a loja que frequento em 7 aquarios de frags de SPS apenas um usa 250w DE e nao noto nenhuma falta de cor. O Julio usa T5's exclusivamente que nao se compara em niveis de PAR nem mesmo de 150 DE's e as cores do seu SPS sao fenomenais.


Roberto vc tem a referencia de onde tirou que as T5 tem menos PAR que uma HQI de 150W ?? Estou a procurar a tempos por algum artigo assim e não tenho nada, inclusive parece que o Sanjay vai testa-las agora ainda.

A unica referencia que tenho é um comparativo com lampadas de 250W

Uma comparacao de HQI versus T5

A AquaConect eh uma luminaria T5 e a Lumenarc3 HQI



Leituras



Grafico AquaConnect



Grafico Lumenarc3



A conclusão




Ronaldo... SPSs são realmente um desafio e o estado da arte em termos de aquarios recifais.

Não apenas luz, mas qualidade de água, circulação, qualidade genetica. Enfim tudo é um equilibrio que deve chegar proximo a perfeição.

Recentemente estava em um encontro entre SPSmaniacos de Sampa... Carlinhos Moreno, Luis Lima, Moraes, Angelo, Wesley, Denadai, Gustavo Duarte,etc (hehehe esse iniciante  :Smile:  )  e era conscenso em relação ao equilibrio geral e qualidade genetica dos animais. 

Pra mim hoje em termos de referencia é o aquário do Luis Lima, mas tudo nele é extremado... uma MAK5 no skimmer, 6 MJ1200 ligadas, 3 HQIs de 250W DE... isso num reef de pouco mais de 400 litros.... tudo um absurdo inclusive a coloração impecável.

Qto ao seu skimmer... faça um teste geral na sua água... eu recomendo levar a Fishland e falar com o Ricardo. SE estiver tudo zerado e equilibrado seu skimmer atende a demanda do seu aquario. Antigamente eu achava que o olho clinico de um aquarista mais experiente conseguiria suprir a falta de testes, mas me surpreendi quando o reef do Denadai apresentou nitrato 50... e todos que conhecem este aquário nunca diriam que estava desta forma.

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Roberto,
> 
> Como é que alimentas o refúgio? Queda do aquário ou a partir da sump?
> 
> A saída de água do refugio vai para a divisão do escumador, certo?


Tenho um MJ 1000 dentro do sump que alimenta o refúgio......a saída do refugio, uma parte sai para o escumador e a outra parte sai do outro lado do sump...são duas saídas

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Tenho um MJ 1000 dentro do sump que alimenta o refúgio......a saída do refugio, uma parte sai para o escumador e a outra parte sai do outro lado do sump...são duas saídas
> 
> Abraços


Desculpa só mais uma pergunta, a bomba da sump que alimenta o refúgio está na mesma divisória do escumador?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Uma comparacao de HQI versus T5
> 
> A AquaConect eh uma luminaria T5 e a Lumenarc3 HQI


??????????????
Não entendi.

Parece-me uma comparação entre HQI e HQI
Lampadas diferentes , casquilhos diferentes e reflectores diferentes . A calha Aquaconnect *pode*levar lampadas t5 dependendo da configuração.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ronaldo Pinto

Celso,  hoje tenho total consciência que olho clínico para SPSs não dá certo pois com corais moles e LPSs a coisa é muito diferente mesmo.

Vou fazer uns testes na loja e comprar também para acompanhar de perto pois se este skimmer não estiver dando conta vou trocar por um melhor porém está funcionando a apenas 1 mês mas já tenho notado muita melhora porque meus SPSs começaram a ficar bem claro e a Seriatópora HotPink está um rosa lindo que nunca havia visto.

Outra mudança que vou fazer nesse final de semana será baixar os refletores uns 3cm pois está com 18cm da lâmina d'água e vou passar para 15cm.

Vou controlar a risca o Nitrato e fosfato.

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Roberto vc tem a referencia de onde tirou que as T5 tem menos PAR que uma HQI de 150W ?? Estou a procurar a tempos por algum artigo assim e não tenho nada, inclusive parece que o Sanjay vai testa-las agora ainda.


Nenhum dos "espertos" como Sanjay, Dana ja fizerem testes nos T5's mas havia um membro em RC que tirou algumas medidas.


http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...5&pagenumber=2

----------


## João Paulo Matias

> A unica referencia que tenho é um comparativo com lampadas de 250W
> 
> Uma comparacao de HQI versus T5
> 
> A AquaConect eh uma luminaria T5 e a Lumenarc3 HQI
> 
> .


Celso, conheço muito bem a pessoa que fez este teste. O objectivo foi comparar o "espalhar" de luz entre duas calhas, as Luminarc e as "normais" com o mesmo tipo de lâmpadas isto é HQI´s, mesma temperatura de cor,mesmo fabricante, mesmo..... E tirar as conclusões de que não basta apenas o tipo de lâmpada mas também os reflectores que usamos para espalhar  luz

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Humm tens razao em relacao ao teste da luminaria... creio ter lido muito rapidamente pois a AquaConnect pra mim era luminaria T5 apenas, desconhecia o modelo pra MH

Roberto, a questão é que ele usou as Iwazaki pra teste.... elas tem quase o dobro do PAR de muitas lampadas MH

"This Iwasaki bulb is the highest PAR bulb that Sanjay has every tested. It outperforms many of the 250w bulbs and has twice or more par than some of the other 175w bulbs."

É impressao a minha ou a comparação foi feita com actinias T5 ???

Super Actinic
Actininc Plus
Aquablue
Sun Pro
Aquablue
Super Actinic

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado por partilhares esse estudo Celso, não tinha ideia de que a eficiência dos Lumenarc fosse tão superior.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Essa Lumenarc é realmente fantástica... estaria envergonhado se conhecessem a qualidade dos refletores disponiveis aqui no Brasil. Infelizmente os importadores não se sensibilizaram com a demanda existente e na imensa maioria dos casos estamos a usar ainda refletores "domesticos"

Eu particularmente ainda estou a preferir aguardar os testes do Sanjay em relacao as T5.

Existem algumas particularidades neste teste que ainda tornam um bucado cedo para serem conclusivos




> 6x54 Tek T-5 fixture 
> 
> PAR Readings for 6x54 Tek T-5 fixture vs Iwasaki 15k 175 MH Bulb 
> These are on an unshielded Tek light with the following bulb combo from front to back:
> 
> UV Lighting Super Actinic
> D&D Blue Plus
> D&D Aqua Blue
> D&D Aqua Blue
> ...


Aqui no Brasil ainda estamos a engatinhar com as T5, seu uso ainda se restringe a poucos aquarios devido ao alto custo das lampadas.

MH apesar de nao serem fontes de luz pontual, tem uma luz "dura" enquanto as fluos sao mais dispersos, não sei se por esta diferença talvez a homogenidade da T5 favoreça de alguma forma... mas estou a especular.

Eu ainda particularmente prefiro a combinação de MH com T5 a suplementar na proporção de 2:1. A inovação das T5 não está nem tanto na potencia luminosa em relação as T8 e sim na possibilidade da construção de refletores mais eficientes que permitam uma maior qtde de lampadas e uma teorica maior durabilidade devido a uma melhora na tecnologia. 

É bom lembrar que justamente por ter uma luz mais difusa tem menor poder de penetração na água...

Mas estamos desvirtuando um pouco .... a questão era MH 150W e não T5, já que são lampadas de tecnologia diferente e caracteristicas diferentes inclusive de luz. Acho que se uma lampada de menor wattagem fosse suficiente para suprir as necessidades dos SPSs e poder "colorir" os corais de forma a nos agradar esteticamente estariamos na contra-mão da imensa maioria dos SPSmaniacos... 

Eu mesmo já usei diversas combinações de lampadas de 150W (2 ou 4 as vezes) num reef de 400 litros e mesmo descontando outras variaveis, os resultados foram aquém do que tenho obtido hoje com as de 250W mesmo ainda tendo problemas de nitrato.

Da forma como estas a colocar, baseado neste teste o Julio estaria muito melhor servido com MH de 150W do que com a atual iluminação

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Humm tens razao em relacao ao teste da luminaria... creio ter lido muito rapidamente pois a AquaConnect pra mim era luminaria T5 apenas, desconhecia o modelo pra MH



Eu ja usei aquaconnect 14k 250w e e uma excelente lampada e meus corais reagirem muito melhor a esta lampada do que XM 10k.





> "This Iwasaki bulb is the highest PAR bulb that Sanjay has every tested. It outperforms many of the 250w bulbs and has twice or more par than some of the other 175w bulbs."



Sim e verdade a 65k Iwasaki e a mais potente em termos de PAR na maioria dos balastros, MAS a lampada que foi usada no teste foi 15k Iwasaki que tem #'s de PAR muito mais fracos !

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Obrigado por partilhares esse estudo Celso, não tinha ideia de que a eficiência dos Lumenarc fosse tão superior.



Esta e uma das razoes porque optei por um LumenArc especialmente considerando que uso apenas uma lampada para as dimensoes de 76x76cm e a cobertura e inigualável.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> Sim e verdade a 65k Iwasaki e a mais potente em termos de PAR na maioria dos balastros, MAS a lampada que foi usada no teste foi 15k Iwasaki que tem #'s de PAR muito mais fracos !


Não.. Roberto... da uma comparada com a XM de 15K e 175W

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Não.. Roberto... da uma comparada com a XM de 15K e 175W


A XM 15k nao presta para nada e em termos de PAR e ate mais baixa do que a maioria das 20k que ja viu.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Nenhum dos "espertos" como Sanjay, Dana ja fizerem testes nos T5's mas havia um membro em RC que tirou algumas medidas.
> 
> 
> http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...5&pagenumber=2


Outra thread em RC: T5 lamp PAR readings

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> A XM 15k nao presta para nada e em termos de PAR e ate mais baixa do que a maioria das 20k que ja viu.



Nao... Roberto.. . A XM em alguns modelos tem PAR elevadissimo

A Iwazaki 15K versus uma Venture 10K



Versus uma Aqualine 13K



Versus uma CoralVue 12K



Não estou defendendo a XM apenas porque uso... Eu uso porque usei como referencia estes testes



http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-04/jb/index.php

Mas estamos a desviar do tema de novo...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Nao... Roberto.. . A XM em alguns modelos tem PAR elevadissimo


Celso nao discordo pois como ja disse usei XM 10k 250w que no meu balastro antigo ate era mais alta do que o Iwasaki 65k em niveis de PAR. Mas falando dos 15k nem sequer se compara de que me lembro. Vou ter que examinar mais cuidadosamente e ver os #'s quando tiver mais tempo :Admirado:

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> Celso nao discordo pois como ja disse usei XM 10k 250w que no meu balastro antigo ate era mais alta do que o Iwasaki 65k em niveis de PAR. Mas falando dos 15k nem sequer se compara de que me lembro. Vou ter que examinar mais cuidadosamente e ver os #'s quando tiver mais tempo


Nas lampadas de 175W ela perdeu apenas pra propria Iwazaki na mesma temperatura de cor e pra Aqualine 13K... não acho ser uma lampada ruim...

Mas mesmo assim percebestes a superioridade da Iwazaki mesmo comparada com outras com menor temperatura de cor ??? Ela ganhou mesmo de uma de 10K ! 

Agora estou curioso sobre uma coisa.... por que vc defende tanto o uso das MH 150W ??? Se mesmo no setup inicial do seu reef estas a prefir as de 250W ???

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=62




> Data de Montagem: 06/05/2004
> Aquario tipo cubo: 76,20cmx76,20cmx60,96cm {obrigado Pedro} Por volta de 353 lt
> Sump/refugio: Oceanic de 80 lt
> Iluminacao: 1 250w Mogul 12k com 2 actinicas de 65w
> Movimentacao: 1- bomba MAG 12 {retorno} 1-OR 2500{escumador} 1-Hagen 802 1-Power Sweep
> Escumador: OR Turbo-Flotor Multi
> Substrato: 120 lbs (54 kg) de areia Aragonite 
> Rocha Viva: 80 lbs. (36 kg)
> Aquecimento: 1 termostato de 300w Titanio Won Brothers
> ...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Mas estamos a desviar do tema de novo...


Talvez seria melhor criar um novo topico e colocar estes comentarios nele, o que achas ?

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Não sei Roberto... a respeito de T5 no Brasil ainda estamos começando o uso e nao sei se poderia acrescentar muito numa discussão.

Eu estou a usar, mas azuis apenas complementando as HQIs no lugar de actinias comuns e não como iluminação principal.

Esse tema de coloração de SPSs é bastante vasto e controverso... daria topicos enormes sem nenhuma conclusao hehehehe

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Mas mesmo assim percebestes a superioridade da Iwazaki mesmo comparada com outras com menor temperatura de cor ??? Ela ganhou mesmo de uma de 10K ! 
> 
> Agora estou curioso sobre uma coisa.... por que vc defende tanto o uso das MH 150W ??? Se mesmo no setup inicial do seu reef estas a prefir as de 250W ???


A questao e, sera que e possivel ter cores espetaculares em aquarios com menos intensidade de luz ? 

Na minha experiencia e que sim e bem possivel e realmente acho que pessoas exagerem um pouco na intensidade de luz que coloquem nos seus aquas. Eu foi por esta historia de que nunca podemos ter luz demais no nosso aqua e isso foi o que aconteceu:

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> A questao e, sera que e possivel ter cores espetaculares em aquarios com menos intensidade de luz ? 
> 
> Na minha experiencia e que sim e bem possivel e realmente acho que pessoas exagerem um pouco na intensidade de luz que coloquem nos seus aquas. Eu foi por esta historia de que nunca podemos ter luz demais no nosso aqua e isso foi o que aconteceu:


Roberto ... isso nao é excessso de luz... é falta de fotoadaptação... Corais recem comprados ou então quando se faz trocas de lampadas precisam ser aclimatados para se adaptarem ....

Se fosse excesso de luz... os reefs que citei anteriormente estariam com corais branqueados tbem... pois tem mais do dobro de luz do que usas em seu aquario.




> Uma das possiveis razoes que foi trazido a minha atencao foi o facto de manter uma temp. mais elevada do que normal, mas se for porque nao acontece quando coloco no substrato ? O que sei e que praticamente todos os corais SPS que adicione ao meu aqua coloco todos no substrato senao eles fiquem embranquecidos so depois de varios meses e que comeco mudar para as zonas mais altas.


Se fosse excesso de luz e movesse pras partes mais altas teria o mesmo problema... o que vc fez é fotoadaptacao

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Esses corais das fotos, na minha opinião, estão todos sem cor e MUITO LONGE do que eu chamo de SPS colorido

Abraços











[/QUOTE]

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Roberto ... isso nao é excessso de luz... é falta de fotoadaptação... Corais recem comprados ou então quando se faz trocas de lampadas precisam ser aclimatados para se adaptarem ....


Sim falta de adaptacao, concordo ! Eu mudei de lampada de 12k coralvue para 10k XM e embora reduziu o fotoperiodo evidentemente nao foi uma adaptacao propria e levou a eventual branqueamento, a intensidade da lampada e notavel comparado com o que tinha. O que tenho notado e que corais quando expostos a luz excessiva tendem-se tornar mais claros em cor para reflectir-la ou ate pode levar a fotoinibicao como aconteceu com os meus.




> Esses corais das fotos, na minha opinião, estão todos sem cor e MUITO LONGE do que eu chamo de SPS colorido


Claramente ! Ate se pode ver que a minha BTA vermelha ficou cor de rosa.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> O que tenho notado e que corais quando expostos a luz excessiva tendem-se tornar mais claros em cor para reflectir-la ou ate pode levar a fotoinibicao como aconteceu com os meus.



Não é fotoinibição... senão os corais não se adaptariam apos um certo periodo....

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Não é fotoinibição... senão os corais não se adaptariam apos um certo periodo....



Os meus corais nao se adaptarem e a maior parte deles morreu.

Achei este artigo interessante de Dana:




> It is possible that your 400 watt lamps could produce too much light (it depends upon many factors including type of lamp, lamp orientation, lamp height, type of reflector material, etc., etc.) The area of "too much light" is likely to be directly below the lamp and would affect corals just a few inches deep in the aquarium. *Recent studies have shown that photosynthesis slows during periods of maximum light intensity*. This occurs around noon and these high light levels are of short duration. In an aquarium, a coral could be subjected to very high light intensity for as long as the metal halide lamps are on. Therefore, it is possible to "overlight" a coral within an aquarium.


http://www.reefs.org/library/talklog...le_090599.html

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Vc está usando uma Single Ended ou Double-Ended ??? Com ou sem o vidro protetor...

Mesmo o artigo que citas não faz menção clara a branquemento.... 




> Uma das possiveis razoes que foi trazido a minha atencao foi o facto de manter uma temp. mais elevada do que normal, mas se for porque nao acontece quando coloco no substrato ? O que sei e que praticamente todos os corais SPS que adicione ao meu aqua coloco todos no substrato senao eles fiquem embranquecidos so depois de varios meses e que comeco mudar para as zonas mais altas.


Se REALMENTE cres que está com um excesso de luz ... por que nao usas XM de 175 W ??? Deveria lhe atender melhor do que as de 250W...e ainda economizaria na conta de luz. Da forma como relatas está sendo uma contradição usar uma lampada que crês ser forte o suficiente para induzir uma fotoinibição

Branquemanto de corais em ambiente natural, normalmente nao tem a ver com excesso de exposição a luz, e sim com a alta da temperatura global e uma maior emissao de raios UV, isso combinado com outros fatores.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O branqueamento acontece quando o coral esta estressado e nao e incomum isso acontecer quando exposto a luz mais intensa do que esta habituado. 




> Se REALMENTE cres que está com um excesso de luz ... por que nao usas XM de 175 W ??? Deveria lhe atender melhor do que as de 250W...


Porque investi dinheiro num balastro de 250 watts e o meu aqua tem 60 cm de altura com Tridacnas no substrato.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Vc está usando uma Single Ended ou Double-Ended ??? Com ou sem o vidro protetor...

----------


## João Basso

Prezados amigos

    Vou falar algo polemico, eu que viajei por muitos paises,vendo aquarios de 
diversos proprietarios, 

   aquarios bonitos,com corais maravilhosos e que seus proprietarios não trocam água,a não ser quando de uma limpeza do sump, a cada   8 a 10meses e no maximo segundo seus  relatos 10%, e que tambem não possuem reatores de calcio ,nem ozono,lampada ultra violeta,e usam somente Kalkwasser,Dana Riddle diz que as melhores cores que seus corais apresentaram foi com lampadas 4.000 k, embora cite que o aquario fica com uma cor muito pobre,ele que tambem num artigo que li a respeito de iluminação diz que a lampada actinica não tem efeito nenhum para os corais crescerem ,como é que fica? O comercio nos empurra muitas soluções magicas a meu ver.E Mike Paletta,com seu refugio e sem Skimmer?E Eric Borneman que em uma entrevista disse só usar kalkwasser e ainda o mais barato possivel?São todos aquaristas de renome com qualidade em seus conhecimentos.Então a meu ver eu que nunca usei sequer um reator de calcio até hoje,pergunto; a industria precisa vender seus produtos, aquarios de coral existe a mais de 20 anos e já vi aquarios perfeitos e muito coloridos ,corais fantasticos sem essa parafernalia toda.O comércio precisa vender   e vem propaganda maravilhosa enduzindo nós a comprarmos.A meu ver , por maior que seja nosso aquario, sempre queremos enche-lo de coisas o que acho errrado.O aquario mais velho que conheço no Brasil tem 9 anos de funcionamento,nitrato acima de 70 miligramas litro e seus corais estão com cores maravilhosas.Seu substrato é de  halimeda que já virou uma rocha devido ao uso de kalk.Suas lampadas são ventury de 10.000k ja com dois anos de uso.Seus peixes tem um colorido que surprende apesar do nitrato tão alto,e seu skimmer não é nenhum campeão.Para mim aquarismo se o dono não tiver 'dom' isto é mão boa para lidar com a coisa não vai funcionar nunca.Ai a parafernalia serve, para reparar os seus erros.Lembro que pequenos erros cometidos levam a um erro maior,e isto sim a meu ver prejudica o aquario.
  Não quero ser dono de nenhuma verdade mais meus anos de experiencias me dizem que aquarios funcionam de diversas maneiras e quando bem cuidados são maravilhosos

Abraço a todos
  Basso

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Basso,

É que estamos mais a falar de aquários exclusivos de SPS

Não é possível manter meu aquário apenas com kalkwasser,  o consumo é muito maior do que o kalk pode prover diariamente. Reator de calcio é um equipamento indispensável para quem ter alta população de SPS

Em se tratando de um aquário de corais moles e lps, ai em geral só kalk mantem a reserva e o calcio

Eu não acredito que lampadas de 4k vc terá cores, mesmo porque  vai ficar tudo amarelo para o olho humano

Aquários de SPS são o estado da arte no aquarismo moderno , e sem equipamentos realmente não vejo como obter o máximo de cores que buscamos. 

Abraços

----------


## João Basso

Caro Roberto,sua explicação é perfeita, e concordo com voce a respeito do tal de 'prodibio', mas quanto as lampadas sem querer contesta-lo foi feito uma entrevista com Dana Riddle conhecido no mundo aquaristico como um dos maiores entendedores em iluminação ,e sabemos existem outros,inclusive sua palestra foi a meu ver perfeita em materia de iluminação , e ele disse que as melhores cores que ele conseguiu foram com lampadas de 4.000k.Eu tenho essa materia que tirei da reef corner e posso arrumar uma cópia para voce.

       Abraço

      Basso

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Basso,

Eu já li essa entrevista do Dana. Ele apenas fala que conseguiu cores boas com lâmpadas de 4K. Ele não diz que foram as melhores cores que ele conseguiu. E outra, eu não sei o que ele fala de cor boa.....pra ele pode ser boa e pra mim horrível .....isso é subjetivo tb

Como eu havia falado, algumas lâmpadas de 4k ou 6k como a iwasaki, produzem muito azul / violeta tb, mas fica mascarado pelo vermelho e amarelo

Eu já vi aquários com iwasaki de 6k com SPS coloridos tb. 

Mas não podemos afirmar que 4k o coral fica mais colorido que com 6k ou 10k, mesmo porque temos vários fatores que influenciam o coral, e não apenas a lâmpada

Sobre a luz actinca, o Dana apenas disse que como as lampadas de 6k emitem muito azul, as actinicas de baixo watts acabam ficando como estéticas....mas se vc colocar muitas actinicas, com certeza ela terá efeito no coral até na fotossíntesse, não é apenas estética não.

Temos que tomar cuidado quando alguém reconhecido fala alguma coisa, nem sempre ele está correto ou é dono da verdade

O próprio sprung ensinou de maneira errada como dosar kalk

Abraços

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Vc está usando uma Single Ended ou Double-Ended ??? Com ou sem o vidro protetor...


Desculpa Celso estava com pressa e nao pude responder. Eu uso SE e desde que comprei o reflector de LumenArc uso vidro regular para evitar respingos no reflector.




> The extreme of this is of course bleaching. You suddenly put a coral under much more intense light than it is use too and the algae produce too much oxygen. To avoid poisoning the coral then expels it.


http://www.reefs.org/library/article...ek_warren.html

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Roberto vc teve algum problema alem da montipora laranja ? Esse coral realmente nao precisa de muita luz.

Esse vidro é da propria Lumenarc ??? Eu achava que estavas usando a Single-Ended sem o vidro protetor como usam os americanos... UV pode sim danificar de forma consideravel os corais... eu o fiz com lampadas de 6K e depois quando tentei com a BLV foi um desastre total.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Todas as Montiporas morrerem bem como meu Acro Tri-color e mais dois Acros, Hydnophora alem disso minha Anemona bem como outros LPS no substrato ficarem muito claros em cor. 

Por incrivel como pareca todas as montiporas alguns meses depois comecarem a aparecer alguns polipos e recrescerem e se nao as fagmentasse duas delas ja seriam colonias bem grandes.




> Esse vidro é da propria Lumenarc ??? Eu achava que estavas usando a Single-Ended sem o vidro protetor como usam os americanos...


O vidro nao e para protecao de UV mas sim para proteger o proprio reflector de respingos.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> O vidro nao e para protecao de UV mas sim para proteger o proprio reflector de respingos.


Não fazendo uso do vidro protetor se obtem um ganho de cerca de 20% na intensidade da iluminação, em contrapartida os riscos de respingos aumentam, pois qq respingo pode estourar a lampada. No seu caso como é uma Single-Ended ela é UVshielded, ou seja, emite menos UVC

SE realmente a iluminação no seu caso está muito forte acho que deveria reconsiderar as lampadas de 250W.... mesmo tendo investido na luminaria que estas a usar (pode revende-la), o risco de perda em animais com certeza em muito pode superar o investimento inicial do refletor

Eu ja mantive croceas e maximas no substrato com lampadas de 150W... mas hoje elas estão no topo das rochas a alguns centimetros das HQIs. Maximas e croceas podem ser mantidas sob RVs enquanto scamosas e derasas no substrato

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Não fazendo uso do vidro protetor se obtem um ganho de cerca de 20% na intensidade da iluminação, em contrapartida os riscos de respingos aumentam, pois qq respingo pode estourar a lampada.


Sim entendo que vai deminuir a intensidade da lampada mas isto nao e preocupacao minha. Se o reflector fica sujo ou danificado pelo sal acredito que a intensidade tambem ficaria afectada e teria que investir noutro reflector :Coradoeolhos:  




> No seu caso como é uma Single-Ended ela é UVshielded, ou seja, emite menos UVC


Sim emite menos mas ainda assim pode ser preocupante:

Dana Riddle:  




> Ultraviolet radiation was generated by all light sources that we investigated.   The actual amount produced depended upon many factors, including lamp type, lamp orientation and even small manufacturing differences between lamps.   When we consider the significant differences that the reflector shape and construction add to the mix, it is apparent that only generalities can be made as to what an aquarist can expect from his or her particular light system.   In some applications, we contend that there be reason for concern, especially when we consider that UV-A and UV-B can be significantly higher during lamp strike and then focused by waves on the water surface.


http://www.masla.com/reef/uvlighting.html




> SE realmente a iluminação no seu caso está muito forte acho que deveria reconsiderar as lampadas de 250W.... mesmo tendo investido na luminaria que estas a usar (pode revende-la), o risco de perda em animais com certeza em muito pode superar o investimento inicial do refletor


O meu problema foi aclimatizacao impropria com as lampadas com niveis de PAR altos. Embora concordo que os corais crescem mais rapidamente com estas lampadas temos de ter muito cuidado pois este aumento de intensidade pode causar prejuizo. Tambem tenho notado que a cor nos meus corais tem aumentado com lamapdas de 12k 14k com niveis mais moderado de PAR.




> Eu ja mantive croceas e maximas no substrato com lampadas de 150W... mas hoje elas estão no topo das rochas a alguns centimetros das HQIs. Maximas e croceas podem ser mantidas sob RVs enquanto scamosas e derasas no substrato


Sim concordo, as Maximas/Croceas devem ser colocadas na RV mas como tenho pouca Rocha as coloco em conchas no substrato.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> O meu problema foi aclimatizacao impropria com as lampadas com niveis de PAR altos. Embora concordo que os corais crescem mais rapidamente com estas lampadas temos de ter muito cuidado pois este aumento de intensidade pode causar prejuizo. Tambem tenho notado que a cor nos meus corais tem aumentado com lamapdas de 12k 14k com niveis mais moderado de PAR.


Então voltamos ao ponto inicial... fotoadaptação e não fotoinibição. Mesmo porque se fosse o segundo ainda estarias a enfrentar o mesmo problema

O aumento da coloração pode nao estar relacionado ao PAR, mas é uma série de fatores em conjunto. Então é dificil atribuir apenas a troca da lampada

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Voltando com duas fotos

Essa selago tá ficando bem clarinha, até parece com zeovit...acho que em uns 30 dias vai estar mais clara ainda :



Uma por cima cheia de reflexo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

E se escrevesse assim: A falta de fotoadaptação levou a fotoinibição ? :SbSourire:  





> Photoinhibition has been described as the light-dependent inhibition of photosynthesis (Powles 1984; Greer and Laing 1991). Functionally, it can be described as the decreased capacity of a photosystem to capture and process photons (Long et al. 1994;Osmond 1994), and is characterised by the accumulation of photochemically inactive PSIIreaction centres (Krause 1994). This typically results in a decrease in the overall photosynthetic rate (Richter et al. 1990). Photoinhibition is one of the daily challenges faced by most photosynthetic organisms (Walker 1992; Long et al. 1994; Hoegh-Guldberg andJones 1999), *for while light is beneficial, in excess it can potentially cause irreversible damage to the photosynthetic machinery* (Walker 1992; Foyer et al. 1994; Long et al. 1994;Osmond 1994). Photoinhibition occurs where the utilisation of energy by the fixation of CO2is exceeded by the amount of incoming light energy (Greer and Laing 1991).This results from a reduction in photosynthetic electron transport combined with continued highabsorption of excitation energy, which then leads to inactivation of or damage to PSII from the production of toxic oxygen species (Osmond 1994; Lesser 1996). It has been proposed that the reduction of PSII efficiency may act as a protective mechanism to prevent damage to the photosynthetic apparatus, rather than indicating the degradation of the D1 protein of PSII.Therefore it is important to discriminate between the inactivation of PSII as a reversible downregulation of photosynthesis, and the irreversible effects of photodamage (Critchley and
> Russell 1994).

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Voltando com duas fotos
> 
> Essa selago tá ficando bem clarinha, até parece com zeovit...acho que em uns 30 dias vai estar mais clara ainda :


Ele esta clareando para reflectir a luz e embora alguns corais podem ficar mais "bonitos" nao necessariamente e bom para o coral. Esta e uma das razoes que coloco minha Valida, Tortuosa e Chips Acopora em baixo para nao perderem a sua cor profunda.

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Pacheco,

Essa minha selago tinha um verde muito bonito antes....realmente ela mudou muito de cor....mas não foi pela luz acho, pois ela continua baixa...e sim pela redução de nitrato e fosfato...

Mas ela era mais bonita antes, com nitrato bem alto  :yb620:  

Abraços

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Pacheco,
> 
> Essa minha selago tinha um verde muito bonito antes....realmente ela mudou muito de cor....mas não foi pela luz acho, pois ela continua baixa...e sim pela redução de nitrato e fosfato...
> 
> Mas ela era mais bonita antes, com nitrato bem alto  
> 
> Abraços


Roberto se ela nao esta encrostada na RV porque nao colocar no substrato para ver como reage ? Assim podias ter uma boa ideia se e ou nao a luz.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Roberto Denadai, qual era a concentração de "nitrato bem alto"?

Tens aí uns corais bem bonitos. Gostei dessa foto de cima  :Smile:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

No pico chegou a 50 ppm, mas na média ficava em uns 10-15 ppm

Os SPS eram bem marrons.....depois que zerou nitrato e fosfato os sps coloriram bem

Abraços

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Roberto,

Não achas que os teus sps estão a passar fome agora que as zooxantelas diminuiram? por exemplo notas que crescem mais rápido ou mais lento?Ou fica igual?

Presumo que não adiciones nenhum suplemento ao aquario para alimentar os corais certo?

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Nuno,

Eu por enquanto uso aminoacidos da seachen ( reefplus ) , tb doso cyclope ezze mais zooplan da two little fishies e zooton da tropic marin. E troco 25% da água por mês. Tb doso coraliquid da sera.

Não acho que passam fome, inclusive alguns ainda estão marrons, não ganharam cor

Depois que acabar, vou parar com tudo isso que eu doso, pois acho desnecessário...mas para criticar e julgar é importante testar

Abraços

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas...
Celso, ainda sobre o espectro. Devido a trocas nas calhas aqui de casa estou de momento temporariamente reduzido a 1 foco de 400W 14K + 2 T5 actinicas retirando 6 lampadas T5 que eram 3 de 6500K mais 3 de 10K. Estou assim a cerca de 2 semanas e os corais tem agora mais cor que nunca. Uma humilis verde que tenho passou de verde escuro para verde tropa com pontas azuis.

Mais uma vez, penso que a subida da média de Kelvins presentes, embora com menos PAR (pela perda de lampadas), influenciou e muito na coloração.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olha a foto ai :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços


 :Olá: Viva Roberto
Hoje fui visitar o IPAQ e coloquei um tópico com o artigo das Anthias. Depois fui visitar mais um pouco e encontrei um tópico teu bastante interessante sobre o resultado destas bandejas 6 meses ou mais depois.

Adeus Bandejas, 100% BB

O que li é bastante importante e gostaria que desenvolvesses aqui neste teu tópico a experiência que retiraste.
Tive uma experiência semelhante com o meu refúgio que também acumulou detritos, embora não tanto e agora esta desligado do sistema há cerca de uma semana para ser refeito de outro modo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

